# Another nice intrview with our friend Hans



## germancomponist (Dec 13, 2013)

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365137734/

I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Gunther. Very enjoyable, as always.
But... was that a track from 'Thin Red Line' put to the '12 years a slave' clip??


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 13, 2013)

Love the socks! :D


----------



## ETMuz (Dec 13, 2013)

"Look at your country. It's magnificant!". If only we could get that in our younger generation to come. So much is being taken for granted I'm afraid. 

Hans, you are the reason I love music the way that I do. I appreciate your heart. It is why your music is so effective.

*EDIT oh and yes I love the socks Hans!*

Gunther thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krayh (Dec 14, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Sat 14 Dec said:


> Thanks Gunther. Very enjoyable, as always.
> But... was that a track from 'Thin Red Line' put to the '12 years a slave' clip??



Indeed it is the thin red line http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fnooGOhLIdM#t=174

(2:50)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Krayh @ Sat 14 Dec said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Sat 14 Dec said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gunther. Very enjoyable, as always.
> ...



Thanks Krayh. I did already know that, but my question was more like "What? Why did they use a track from Thin Red Line instead of from the actual film??"
Granted... I have not seen the film yet, so I have no idea what the music was supposed to be.


----------



## Rctec (Dec 14, 2013)

...It's the trailer 
I know. Fox' marketing department couldn't get it together. We are a really small movie to them...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Rctec @ Sat 14 Dec said:


> ...It's the trailer
> I know. Fox' marketing department couldn't get it together. We are a really small movie to them...



In a funny kinda way, it has made me want to see the film even more, just so I can hear the proper score! :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice. I enjoyed it. But, does Hans look a bit tired? I felt a bit sorry for him for a while. 

Lovely socks by the way!


----------



## Rctec (Dec 14, 2013)

You'd be tired, too! It's 5.30 am, and I'm just going to bed...having a couple of ambitious ideas gets in the way of sleep. We all try to do good work, and - I know it sounds spoilt - doing press and interviews gets in the way of writing. But "12 years..." is such a great film, I'm just trying my hardest to keep people focused on it.
Good day, though. After the Golden Globes, we got all the Chicago critics. And finally our great editor - who went to the Royal College of Music - Joe Walker, was getting the recognition he so deserves. By the way, it makes it much nicer for the composer when your editor is a superb musician...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 14, 2013)

Great interview , thanks for sharing Gunther . For a 24/7 , 365 days a year , monstrous , magnificent , music making machine that is HZ ,(now say that 10 times in a row - vivace) .. Should really look about 20 years older  What's the secret ....


----------



## Connor (Dec 14, 2013)

A musician editor sounds like it could be either a holy godsend or armageddon!


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hans is the only composer whose music gets younger as he grows older...
Other traditional composers sound very classical and their music tend to stay the same.
But, his music becomes more fresh every year. 
He's the 8th wonder!
o/~


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

Great interview. Thank you for posting, Gunther.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed? 

Hans speaks almost never about special sample libraries, but about people / musicians with whom he works and he is fascinated. 

We should not overestimate sample libraries!!!

It's the people that use these libraries and make the sound, not vice versa!

o/~ o=< o-[][]-o


----------

